# Pro Chair results are posted



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello everyone - 

Here is the e-mail Diane Watson sent earlier tonight.

*Hi Everyone, 

The election results are as follows: 

Jimmy Butts - 16 votes
Reo Wilde - 22 votes
Chuck Cooley - 31 votes

It is with great pleasure that I announce Chuck Cooley as your next Pro Chair. 

I'd like to thank everyone who participated in the voting process. I'd also like to thank each and every one of you for supporting me through my Pro Chair years. 

Please feel free to send your questions and or comments to Chuck using [email protected]

Regards, 
Diane* 

Thanks so very much for all of your support so far, it's been very encouraging and humbling.. I hope to serve you well....

Chuck


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats Chuck!! I know you'll serve them well!!!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats Chuck!,I know you will do a good job for us.
Diane are heart felt thank you for all that you have put up with from both sides of the isle.I dont know if I would have kept my cool in some situations like you did.That shows class, and restraint,two qualities that all should have.Thanks again.
Don Ward


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

even though i'm not quite pro shooter material myself, i congratulate you on your election.

:darkbeer: for you and hoping you can continue making progress for the professional division in archery.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> even though i'm not quite pro shooter material myself, i congratulate you on your election.
> 
> :darkbeer: for you and hoping you can continue making progress for the professional division in archery.


I'd welcome you on the line anytime monkey.... hopefully you make it, till then we will just shoot together and have fun when we can 

Stay tuned... I'll be asking for some help here real soon, your input has been well received so far... it might come in handy again.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

blueglide1 said:


> Congrats Chuck!,I know you will do a good job for us.
> Diane are heart felt thank you for all that you have put up with from both sides of the isle.I dont know if I would have kept my cool in some situations like you did.That shows class, and restraint,two qualities that all should have.Thanks again.
> Don Ward


Thanks Don-
I hope it all works out they way we hope.... it'll be a tough effort but worth it.


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations Chuck, I know you will do a great job. Dianne worked hard and I know you will do the same. We all will be looking to see what happens next but I also know it will not happen with just one guy, it will take everyone’s involvement to make true change where change is deemed necessary. Looking at how many voted tells me involvement is not at an all time high.
You know how to find me if I can help you out.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats to Chuck!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Target Guy, you hit the nail on the head,if the pro division cant even get the vote out,why should they expect advancement within the div.The usual sit back and let some one else do the work mentality.I hope that wont be the case but looking at the vote totals doesnt breed encouragement.Dont ***** about what isnt happening if you wont contribute.
Don Ward


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Don...

As I understand it the turnout was MUCH higher then it has been in past years, but I dont have the exact numbers of what it's been historically. looks like 69... if we have about 200 members thats about 1/3? not too bad, but yes I hear and understand you..I would like more involvement too ...it's a goal.

Keep in mind voting is rarely a large majority of the possible voice. Take for example our own political elections in your county, state or national races...as important as they are by percentage very few people vote. ... it dosent mean they dont care. They just dont vote.

Keep your eyes open for some upcoming ways to keep connected at the Pro level. I'll be putting information out as soon as I can.

Chuck


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

chuck did you get my E mail?


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

well done chuck !!!!!! al


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Mike,

Sorry just checked, nothing in the box-

Please resend to [email protected]

THanks!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> Don...
> 
> As I understand it the turnout was MUCH higher then it has been in past years, but I dont have the exact numbers of what it's been historically. looks like 69... if we have about 200 members thats about 1/3? not too bad, but yes I hear and understand you..I would like more involvement too ...it's a goal.
> 
> ...


Chuck,thats why cooler heads than mine are running the show.LOL I just get annoyed at the apathy sometimes.But thats just me.HAHA


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

blueglide1 said:


> Chuck,thats why cooler heads than mine are running the show.LOL I just get annoyed at the apathy sometimes.But thats just me.HAHA


No worries 
keep that fire and passion handy for me will ya.... sooner or later we are gonna need it


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm new to the Pro Division so didn't even know this was happening, but hopefully I'll be getting the emails shortly...anything I can do to help out let me know...Ryan


----------

